
Show HN: Autotutor - High school maths/physics exam practise website - tomcdonnell
https://autotutor.com.au
======
tomcdonnell
This is an exam practise website targeted at high school students. I
collaborated with my father in developing it. The tech stack is
PHP/MySQL/Javascript. No frameworks, just jquery and google charts. Everything
else is custom code.

Any feedback or tips on marketing or desired features will be much appreciated
:-)

